# WoW Server auslastung



## miwy (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich suche den Link zur Serverauslastung von den WoW Servern,wo genau angegeben wird,wie viele Leute auf einem Realm spielen und sowas, wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## Isegrim (5. Januar 2008)

Exakte Zahlen hat nur Blizzard, rückt die aber nicht raus.
Am nähesten kommt dem, was du möchtest, noch www.warcraftrealms.com.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2008)

Genau... hier!... ne.. hier


----------



## dvdbox (5. Januar 2008)

miwy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche den Link zur Serverauslastung von den WoW Servern,wo genau angegeben wird,wie viele Leute auf einem Realm spielen und sowas, wäre echt nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte
> 
> ...




Sowas hat nur Blizzard selbst und wird diese Daten sicher nicht rausgeben...

Aber es gibt Datenbanken, die mithilfe von Addons die Spielerzahl abschätzen, wie zB warcraftrealms.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2008)

dvdbox schrieb:


> Sowas hat nur Blizzard selbst und wird diese Daten sicher nicht rausgeben...
> 
> Aber es gibt Datenbanken, die mithilfe von Addons die Spielerzahl abschätzen, wie zB warcraftrealms.



ein w bitte weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (5. Januar 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> ein w bitte weniger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wird editiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*&#8364;dit:* Ist erfolgreich editiert worden.


----------



## Soramac (5. Januar 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Wird editiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich danke für die erfolgreiche Editierung.


----------



## ZidaneCologne (18. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich danke für die erfolgreiche Editierung.



Massenkrab = Massengrab

bitte editieren


----------



## Gromer (12. November 2009)

Hi gibt nen Link der auch was Aktueller ist z.b. nicht von 2005 sondern von 2009 möchte gern wissen wieviel auf KDV und Echsenkessel zocken ! 

Danke im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (12. November 2009)

Gromer schrieb:


> Hi gibt nen Link der auch was Aktueller ist z.b. nicht von 2005 sondern von 2009 möchte gern wissen wieviel auf KDV und Echsenkessel zocken !
> 
> Danke im Vorraus
> 
> ...




Wie kommst du darauf, dass warcraftrealms auf 2005 basiert??? Die sind relativ aktuell.


----------



## Gromer (12. November 2009)

Hatte geschaut da steht was bei echsenkessel mit ca.8000 und KDV mit ca. 7500 das kann doch nicht aktuell sein oder ^^


----------



## Arandes (12. November 2009)

Gromer schrieb:


> Hatte geschaut da steht was bei echsenkessel mit ca.8000 und KDV mit ca. 7500 das kann doch nicht aktuell sein oder ^^




Warum nicht?... Sonst googel halt mal. warcraftrealms ist eine der besten seiten. Und wie schon gesagt: Die aktuellsten Zahlen hat nur blizzard.


----------



## Gromer (12. November 2009)

Naja danke dir


----------



## Assari (12. November 2009)

Omg wieso buddelt ihr 1 Jahr alte Freds aus??!?


----------



## Gromer (13. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Omg wieso buddelt ihr 1 Jahr alte Freds aus??!?






Weil es noch leute gibt die die Suchfunktion benutzen und dann zu dem Vorhanden Thema was schreiben !


----------



## Raaandy (13. November 2009)

das is ein problem des forums.

wenn man neue erstellt, heißts mach keine neuen sufu...

wenn man alte ausbudelt, heißts wieso grabt man so alte aus -.-


----------



## Gromer (13. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> das is ein problem des forums.
> 
> wenn man neue erstellt, heißts mach keine neuen sufu...
> 
> wenn man alte ausbudelt, heißts wieso grabt man so alte aus -.-





Darum bin ich auch dafür das jeder der Flames los lässt ne verwarnung von den Mods kriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bei 3 Verwarnung 5 Tage ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

